# Cube AMS Pro 100 - welche Größe?



## lakekeman (3. April 2007)

Hallo fleissige Forumsleser,

ich stehe vor der schwierigen Entscheidung mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, es soll das Cube AMS Pro 100 werden.
Bisher bin ich ein Cube LTD Hardtail gefahren in 20" (Größe L), war damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, wobei es mir vielleicht manchmal ewtas groß vorkam. Der Sattel war schon sehr weit unten.. (Körpergröße 1,85m, Schrittlänge 87cm)
Bei meinem Händler kann ich leider keine AMS Probe fahren, er hat einige bestellt aber Cube kommt einfach nicht mit der Bestellung hinterher... das einzige Fully was er mir zeigen konnte war ein XMS in 20". Dort war das Oberrohr erheblich näher an meinem Schritt als bei LTD Hardtail, eigentlich schon fast zu nah wenn man Familienplanung einrechnen will 
Nun stellt sich die Frage, 18" oder 20", wobei mir 18 für meine Größe doch etwas klein erscheint?! Scheinbar habe ich eine unglückliche Größe und stehe wohl eher bei 19" dazwischen. Mein Händler konnte mir so auch nicht mehr sagen, er meinte nur dass wohl beide Größen in Ordnung wären.

Daher meine Frage hier im Forum, vielleicht gibt es "Leidensgenossen" die ähnliche Maße haben und vor der gleichen Entscheidung standen und mir Rat geben können. Die Größe sollte ja nicht so selten sein  Ich möchte mir bei so einer großen finanziellen Investition 100%ig sicher sein das richtige Bike zu kaufen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## moonlight (4. April 2007)

hallo lakeman !

bin gestern ein ams in 18 zoll probegefahren und kann dir sagen, das wird dir definitiv zu klein sein - ich bin sogar 3 cm kleiner als du, habe bisher ein 20 zoll reaction das gut passt und werde das ams 100 in jedem fall in 20 zoll nehmen, da ich sonst die sattelstütze bis zum anschlag rausziehen müsste !

sonst weisst du sicher selbst: bevor man 2000 teuro investiert, lieber mal in ´ner anderen stadt probfahren, aber ich in mir schon recht sicher, dass du das 20 zoll brauchst...

gruß

volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drive 2 fast (4. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe 184 cm Körperhöhe und eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm.
Habe auch das 18 Zoll Probegefahren, das ist defenetiv zu klein, bin dann auf´s 20er gewechselt, mit nen 90er Vorbau ist die Geometrie Ideal.


----------



## Oelmann (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor demselben Problem. Ich bin 185 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 85 cm. D.h. für meine Größe habe ich "Tekkel-Beine" bzw. einen langen Oberkörper. Alle gängigen Faustformeln führen mich bzgl. meiner Größe auf ein 20''-Rad und bzgl. meiner Schrittlänge auf ein 19''-Rad. Da ich mit einem Cube-AMS oder XMS liebäugel, habe ich dasselbe Problem: 18'' oder 20''. 

Daher habe ich es gestern mit Hilfe der BIFS-Methode versucht. Die Rahmenmaße, die ich dabei herausbekommen habe, entsprechen dem 20''-Rahmen. Mein heutiger Rahmen ist max. 18'' und das ist zu klein.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## gerry. (21. Juni 2007)

Also ich würde auch sagen 20". Bin selber 1,85m, Schrittlänge 86cm und bin auch zuerst ein AMS 125 18" probe gefahren. Da musste man die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag raus ziehen. 
Ich hab mir jetzt das AMS 125 in 20" geleistet und das passt wunderbar. Das AMS 100 in 20" bin ich auch gefahren und das passte auch sehr gut. Dass das Oberrohr so nah am Schritt ist, ist bei diesem Bike wohl normal 
Also ganz klare Empfehlung zu 20".


----------



## heidelbär (21. Juni 2007)

das mit dem "stand-over" war schon immer ein crux beim ams.

eigentlich ist der 20zöller (früher wars mal laut katalog ein 19er oder 19,5 aber dann ham se wohl nur die messpunkte verschoben) die beste wahl für leute ab 178 (bin ich selber und haben über zwei jahre ein ams-pro 20zöller gefahren) weil das oberrohr 600mm in der hori misst und man so schön gestreckt aber nicht übertrieben racemässig draufsitzt und es ansonsten eine bomben geometrie für seine bestimmung hat (immer erster sein aufm berg) -beim 18zöller macht man da schnell einen katzenbuckel und ein rumprobiern mit nem längerem vorbau ist nicht im sinne des erbauers.
leider baut cube aber das oberrohr recht horimässig und lässt es nicht wie viele andere hersteller (schau mal bei trek oder stevens beim stand-over) zum sitzrohr hin stärker abfallen und somit brauch man schon lange beine um seine "besten stücke" vom oberrohr fern zu halten oder man probierts nie damit all zu heftig in kontakt zu kommen.
bis jetzt hat es cube traurigerweise immer noch nicht geschafft auch mal ein stand-over-height in ihren katalog/website aufzunehmen...sie würden so vielen leute bei der bikesuche helfen.


----------



## fraenkster (21. Juni 2007)

is das ams 100 ueberhaupt noch lieferbar?
mein haendler hat irgendwie gemeint, dass es nur noch das normale ams 100 gibt.... und als k24 (was meine wahl gewesen waere) gibts angeblich auch nix mehr...


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (22. Juni 2007)

heidelbär schrieb:


> das mit dem "stand-over" war schon immer ein crux beim ams.
> 
> eigentlich ist der 20zöller (früher wars mal laut katalog ein 19er oder 19,5 aber dann ham se wohl nur die messpunkte verschoben) die beste wahl für leute ab 178 (bin ich selber und haben über zwei jahre ein ams-pro 20zöller gefahren) weil das oberrohr 600mm in der hori misst und man so schön gestreckt aber nicht übertrieben racemässig draufsitzt und es ansonsten eine bomben geometrie für seine bestimmung hat (immer erster sein aufm berg) -beim 18zöller macht man da schnell einen katzenbuckel und ein rumprobiern mit nem längerem vorbau ist nicht im sinne des erbauers.
> leider baut cube aber das oberrohr recht horimässig und lässt es nicht wie viele andere hersteller (schau mal bei trek oder stevens beim stand-over) zum sitzrohr hin stärker abfallen und somit brauch man schon lange beine um seine "besten stücke" vom oberrohr fern zu halten oder man probierts nie damit all zu heftig in kontakt zu kommen.


Bin auch 1,78 und fahre das AMS Pro von 2006 in 18 Zoll. Konnte damals beim Händler zum Glück eine Probefahrt machen. Die Sattelstütze habe ich bis zur Max-Einstellung draußen. Viel Platz bis zum Oberrohr ist beim Stehen aber trotzdem nicht mehr. Das 20er würde ich deshalb nicht haben wollen. Dem OP empfehle ich unbedingt einmal Probesitzen.


----------

